# Paint Creek?



## determinedArcher (Jan 15, 2011)

Hey guys, i just moved and paint creek is right in my back yard, How is the fishing in it? I went out last fall with my daughter and caught about 3 dozer jumbo crawfish. but I haven't really fished it. what lures fls have you had success with?


----------



## tkelly559 (Jun 6, 2010)

I fish the Paint Creek at least three times a week when its open and fish soley on an ultra-light spinning outfit and do well with mepps #1s and panther martins, various colors work depending on the conditions


----------



## Putman Lake Campground (Oct 4, 2010)

determinedArcher said:


> Hey guys, i just moved and paint creek is right in my back yard, How is the fishing in it? I went out last fall with my daughter and caught about 3 dozer jumbo crawfish. but I haven't really fished it. what lures fls have you had success with?


the crawfish?


----------

